# Another custom cue cabinet for Capt. John Havens



## duc996

@Capt. John Havens, your cue cabinet has been completed! The cabinet is built using mainly black walnut with curly maple inlays for the top trim and curly maple door. Cabinet holds 9 cue butts and 27 shafts! LED's are also installed! Hope you enjoy it as much as I have enjoyed building it and thank you!


----------



## Capt.Troy

Very nice.


----------



## Fishtexx

Absolutely beautiful! WOW!!!!


----------



## duc996

Thank you!


----------



## 3192

Wow! You just set the bar one notch higher! 
Excellent craftsmanship and material selection. 
Heirloom quality 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duc996

galvbay said:


> Wow! You just set the bar one notch higher!
> Excellent craftsmanship and material selection.
> Heirloom quality
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you galvbay!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc996

Mikeyhunts said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Capt. John Havens

Thank you duc996, the cabinet is beautiful. Not sure how to get the pictures to turn right side up.


----------



## duc996

*Thank you John!*

It was great building the cabinet for you. Beautiful house you have! Again, thank you.


----------



## WildThings

Just now seeing this!! Awesome job duc996. Well done


----------



## duc996

WildThings said:


> Just now seeing this!! Awesome job duc996. Well done


Thank you Wildthings!


----------



## JFolm

Like everyone said, looks great!


Do you build furniture?


----------



## duc996

JFolm said:


> Like everyone said, looks great!
> 
> Do you build furniture?


Thank you Jfolm, Iâ€™ve built a couple of tables for clients before. Live edge black walnut slabs and a table with an ellipse concrete top.


----------



## JFolm

Sent you a pm.


----------



## Its Catchy

duc996

You have incredible skills! That is something that will be passed on from one generation to the next and will probably be on this earth for years and yearsâ€¦


----------



## duc996

Its Catchy said:


> duc996
> 
> You have incredible skills! That is something that will be passed on from one generation to the next and will probably be on this earth for years and yearsâ€¦


Thank you Its Catchy!


----------

